# What are these bugs in my viv?



## Pastelping (11 mo ago)

I’ve been working on mopping up a fungus gnats problem (using Nematodes and Bacillus Thuringiensis plus sticky traps) and have been prevailing over the fungus gnats but this morning my sticky traps are covered in these things. An insect app seems to think they are silverfish. They barely even look like insects. Can anyone ID them? Is it an issue?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Personally, I wouldn't have used nematodes or Bacillus Thuringiensis to get rid of fungus gnats as the gnats would have eventually petered out on their own. 

I know this doesn't help your insect identification request. 

I have no idea what the insect on your pictures is, the picture is far too blurry for me.


----------



## Pastelping (11 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have used nematodes or Bacillus Thuringiensis to get rid of fungus gnats as the gnats would have eventually petered out on their own.
> 
> I know this doesn't help your insect identification request.
> 
> I have no idea what the insect on your pictures is, the picture is far too blurry for me.


Best pic I could get with a macro lens they are
tiny.

doubtful the fungus gnats will be self limiting as there is nothing to compete with them in this set up.

Hoping someone can weigh in with some informed advice as I’d really like to ID these. They look more like organic matter than insects but don’t see how that could have happened overnight


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

They could maybe be one of the silver varieties of springtails but impossible to say for certain without a clearer picture.


----------



## Pastelping (11 mo ago)

Harpspiel said:


> They could maybe be one of the silver varieties of springtails but impossible to say for certain without a clearer picture.


thank you that would be very pleasing. It would also make sense because they jump don’t they? To be dispersed across the sticky trap like that they would either have to fly or project themselves with a jump.


----------

